# remembering David Chow, Kung Fu mogul.



## Karatedrifter7

I'm dissapointed that the Imdb didint mention him, but Inside Kung Fu has a great story "Technical Genius,"
 He arrived in the USA at 14 from Shanghai with only 2000 dollars to his name. He graduated from UCLA at 17, and by 27 was a millionaire.
I didint know either that he was an enterprenuer who brought beach sandals to the US.
 A driving force behind the series Kung Fu, he also choregraphed Robert Conrad in Wild Wild West.  He also was of course a great martial artist.
Check it out, newest edition of Inside Kung Fu.


----------



## Tames D

.


----------



## bdparsons

.


----------



## tshadowchaser

*.*


----------



## stone_dragone

.


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## IcemanSK

.


----------

